# Comboutique...



## m4nti (Aug 24, 2006)

Does anyone have a good review of comboutique regarding the prices (they do seem to be a bit on the pricey side) and the quality?

I know people _will_ pay for quality but are they really of good quality? They have a good choice of apparell, apparently screen-printed (?) and printed-on-demand... and without the problem of having to buy upfront material!

They seem to be good, even the online shops set-up by the website are professional...

does someone have experience with Comboutique.com ? I'd be very grateful.

Thank you


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've never heard of them, but it looks a bit like spreadshirt.

I'd be interested in getting a sample of their t-shirt prints on dark shirts. My guess is that they are actually *not* screen printing in the traditional sense. I have a feeling they are using one of the direct to garment printers to print full color images on demand on all different colors of apparel and using the term "screen printing" because it's a term that customers look for.

If they are truly screen printing on demand, I would be pretty impressed.


----------



## Vinz (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi,

I'm Vincent from Comboutique.com

We're using a specific sceen printing process to print our t-shirts (more info here http://www.comboutique.com/shop/print_quality.html )

Just give us a try, orders are refunded if you're not fully satisfied ;-)

Regards,

Vincent


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Vincent, welcome to the T-Shirt Forums!



> We're using a specific sceen printing process to print our t-shirts (more info here http://www.comboutique.com/shop/print_quality.html )


I read that page of your website, but it doesn't really give much details to the process. Is it the standard way of screen printing where you are placing plastisol inks through a screen onto the garment, or are you talking about an inkjet direct to garment printer or some other technology?


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

> I read that page of your website, but it doesn't really give much details to the process. Is it the standard way of screen printing where you are placing plastisol inks through a screen onto the garment, or are you talking about an inkjet direct to garment printer or some other technology?


From:http://www.comboutique.com/shop/faq.htm


> We use four-colour printing and photo-realism. Therefore, there is no alteration of your artwork (like there would be with flex for instance), and the result will be up to your expectations. We use the best technology available today to make this kind of products. To achieve the same durability as for a t-shirt you buy in retail shops, wash it as follows : 30 celsius degrees (90 farenheit degrees) on the delicate cycle, inside out.


Sounds like DTG to me...certianly not screen printing.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

I guess one way to tell is to see if they offer Glitter Ink options.

Are DTG equip. doing glitter inks yet ?


----------



## m4nti (Aug 24, 2006)

I bought 2 custom shirts from comboutique and they arrived last week. I bought a 3/4 sleeve, white t-shirt for women and a black t-shirt for men.

For the white shirt: The print had a plastic kind of feel. It was trimmed almost exactly with the text. It was actually a good print.

For the black shirt: I was utterly disappointed. The text was not "cut-around" but the whole area had that plastic feel. What I mean by 'whole area' is that the whole chest area was a (literally) reflecting plastic area. It is practically un-wearable.

Wanted to say that out loud.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Mysterious.

And ~US$24 as a shirt base price seems enormous. I suppose for that price, if this "new screen-printing" method was a way of cheaply and quickly doing screen setup, it could *theoretically* be screen printing on one shirt (and they could be understandibly not willing to share the specifics of their new process).

But sounds like DTG and flex printing to me. Which is in no way screenprinting. I imagine Printmojo might be interested in having a word, seeing as they're stepping on their toes (and possibly not telling the truth).


----------



## m4nti (Aug 24, 2006)

monkeylantern said:


> I imagine Printmojo might be interested in having a word, seeing as they're stepping on their toes (and possibly not telling the truth).


Sure they're stepping on a lot of people's toes since the problem with screen printing is the high costs of single prints. To those that don't want to invest money to buy bulk upfront this is a deterrant. Claiming that they can get the best of two worlds -- quality of screen-printing, and printing on demand -- makes them *the* ultimate printing service.

Too good to be true, as I saw from the shirts I bought.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> The text was not "cut-around" but the whole area had that plastic feel. What I mean by 'whole area' is that the whole chest area was a (literally) reflecting plastic area.


That almost sounds like an opaque transfer (plasticy feeling "between" the lettering), definitely not a screen printed design.

Hopefully Vince will be able to shed some light on this, and maybe update the site to better reflect their printing process so end customers won't be surprised by what they receive. I'm sure a lot of their customers may not mind at all and are happy with the shirts they receive.


----------



## friendlyspirit (Dec 21, 2006)

Interesting...no reply since September? I have used them and sold one item (vs. hundreds at CP)... but I have no idea which item. All they did was tell me how much commission I earned. So little, I suspect I will never actually see it. (Not enough for a check). Will have to apply it to a purchase, I guess. 

I also ordered some my shirts from them, nice color selection, good quality.


----------



## dheer1um (Jan 14, 2007)

SO whats up with them any info on the new screen printing process yet?


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I very much doubt there was any new process, just transfers and flim-flam snake-oil marketing.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

monkeylantern said:


> I very much doubt there was any new process, just transfers and flim-flam snake-oil marketing.


While I'm hesitant to say that without proof, I agree that that's the most likely explanation.


----------



## MMDG (Jul 10, 2007)

Does anyone have any other experience?
I created an account but didn't put anything out there.

Out of Zazzle, Spreadshirt and Cafepress Cafepress sells the best for me.
Which isn't much since I don't advertise and thier market place "bestselling" filter option is a lie to shoppers keeping my better selling items behind my newer lower selling items. (Sorry that turned into a mini rant)

So I was considering trying CB.


----------

